
Why does JavaScript have -0? - karbonkilla
https://medium.com/javascript-in-plain-english/why-does-javascript-have-0-9b6e1965a075
======
buzzert
-0 can be useful for animation libraries that do implicit animation (not sure about JS, but I have used this with Apple’s CoreAnimation).

For example, rotating 180° from 180° to 0°. How do you control which direction
the animation happens? Well, if you want it to go counter-clockwise specify
the final value as -0!

